# Multi-chamber fermentation control with Raspberry Pi and CellarWarden



## craigmw (25/4/16)

I've recently released an update to CellarWarden that now supports multiple fermentation vessels to independently monitor and control temperatures during fermentation. While CellarWarden was originally based on the BrewPi, it has diverged and uses a different concept for fermentation monitoring and temperature control. It runs natively on the RPi and does not require an Arduino, Photon or other microcontroller, just a Raspberry Pi. Instead, it acts like a panel with several independent PID controllers. More info can be found here:

https://github.com/craigmw/CellarWarden
​
Features:

1. Supports as many as 8 DS18B20 1-wire temperature sensors and 2 DHT11/DHT22 temp/humidity sensors.
2. Unlimited number of controllers can be configured, each controlling temperature or humidity appliances to control fermenters, wine cellars, etc.
3. Web based client application for viewing and configuring sensors and controllers.
4. Each controller can be set up for hysteresis, PID or manual output mode.
5. Supports up to 2 door sensors (microswitches) to monitor door open events.
6. Sends alarm notifications via email or SMS/text messages if sensor conditions or doors are left open for too long.
7. Controllers can use up to two temp or humidity sensors to factor (e.g. average) input values.
8. Provides controller profiles to automatically adjust temperature/humidity output over time, including the ability to save and load profile templates.
9. Each controller can be one or two sided (e.g. heat only, cool only or heat/cool).
10. All sensors and actuators are connected directly to GPIO pins on the Raspberry Pi.
11. Supports hardware LCD character displays, connected in parallel (6 GPIO pins) or via I2C (2 GPIO pins).
12. Realtime display of sensor values via web app or optional hardware LCD display.
13. CellarWarden 1.0.1 supports the following RPi boards: RPi B, RPi B+, RPi 2, RPi 3.
​14. Full documentation and help pages, including hardware examples.

CellarWarden is fully open source and contributions are welcome.


----------



## specka (26/6/20)

Hi Craig. I realise this a blast from the past and the project hasn't been actively maintained for some years now. I was wondering, without any coding skills is it a futile effort trying to get CellarWarden to install and run correctly with the amount of deprecation that has occurred in various dependent packages?

I am trying to create a solution for my cellar to monitor ambient temp/humidity (internal and external) and a couple of in-bottle "themowell" sensors for temperature monitoring. I've spent a good few days trying to get the software side done without luck.

Hoping the OP, or anyone else who may have experience with the software, can shed some light.

Thanks!


----------

